# Moving to Indiana from UK



## Lex_2k (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've browsed the forums for a while as a non member and there are a number of questions I have had answered, but there are also a few which remain unanswered.

As the title says, I am in the UK and would like to move to Indiana over there, I have been in a relationship with a girl I met online for 6 months and went over there for a short visit (4 days) two weeks ago, we hit it off and are deeply in love. But the distance is inevitably going to put a strain on the relationship.

We both had planned that I would go over there, meet her and her family, and if all went well then she would come visit over here and meet everyone this end.

However, we both miss eachother terribly and the goodbye was the hardest thing we've both had to do, i'd like to avoid another one by moving over there. Then once we'd both settled, we could visit over here and she could meet my family as a couple.

I do not have any of the desired trades, family over there, or a position in a company where sponsorship would be an option, so i'm sure that marriage would be the only option?

My question is, any advice, tips or anything I can do or start doing now that will help my cause?

How long does the application process take? If I got through and was able to live over there, would we be able to return and visit my family, or would I be grounded (so to speak) in America?

Apologies for any dumb questions. This is all new to me and this is my first post here. I'm not going to pretend I understand more than I do, I've never known what I wanted to do career wise, but I am very very sure that I want and need her in my life.

As said, any help appreciated.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lex_2k said:


> Hi everyone, I've browsed the forums for a while as a non member and there are a number of questions I have had answered, but there are also a few which remain unanswered.
> 
> As the title says, I am in the UK and would like to move to Indiana over there, I have been in a relationship with a girl I met online for 6 months and went over there for a short visit (4 days) two weeks ago, we hit it off and are deeply in love. But the distance is inevitably going to put a strain on the relationship.
> 
> ...


you dont give any ages but the US citizen has to be over 18 .yo 
if she earn enough she can file for a fiance visa
K1 Process Flowchart
that will take 8-10 months 

so your only meeting is once for 4 days 
and you intend to marry ... that sounds pretty dumb to me 

and you have no skills so will probably never get a job ..


----------



## Lex_2k (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the help. The criticism was also delicious...

Thanks to the 99 people who managed to restrain themselves from saying something cruel, the self control is genuinely appreciated.

I honestly came here hoping to get some help, advice and guidance. If I wanted criticism or to be told how blindingly hopeless it is, i've got a number of people to go to for that.

As for dumb, having feelings for someone you only know over the phone and by email is dumb. Flying across the world to meet someone on the basis that you care about them but have never met them, is dumb. Most internet relationships are not only dumb, but they are completely dependent and founded on you being a little dumb. If you go into them without being dumb or a little crazy then they will not work.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It is fairly easy - uscis.gov or travel.state.gov will walk you through the complete visa process from application form to fee schedule. 
Work your way through the last 3+ months of posts here. Lots of information and first hand information at that.
Can the lady of your choice support both of you or what are your plans? 
Sorry Indiana has never been on my radar. Too cold!

Davis - in Indiana 18 is legal age for contractial agreements. 18-16 requires parental consent and under 15 a court order.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> Davis - in Indiana 18 is legal age for contractial agreements. 18-16 requires parental consent and under 15 a court order.


the Affidavit of support can only be signed by an 18 yo or over 
parents cannot sign for you ..there is no other option


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> the Affidavit of support can only be signed by an 18 yo or over
> parents cannot sign for you ..there is no other option


Please read up a bit on US law especially emancipated minor.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> you dont give any ages but the US citizen has to be over 18 .yo
> if she earn enough she can file for a fiance visa
> K1 Process Flowchart
> that will take 8-10 months
> ...


Be so kind to refrain from insulting other posters. Thank you.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> Please read up a bit on US law especially emancipated minor.


please read up on contract law


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> Be so kind to refrain from insulting other posters. Thank you.



i tell it as it is ...not an insult its just the facts


----------



## geoffbob (Oct 24, 2010)

*Dream about the moonlight on the Wabash*

Being married is really the key to setting up over here. Of course you'll not become a citizen immediately, but after a time you'll be one of us and can come and go as you please. I wish I could be more exact but honestly I don't see that much of a problem. Indiana is known for its decent folk. They have the best reputation . Congratulations!





Lex_2k said:


> Hi everyone, I've browsed the forums for a while as a non member and there are a number of questions I have had answered, but there are also a few which remain unanswered.
> 
> As the title says, I am in the UK and would like to move to Indiana over there, I have been in a relationship with a girl I met online for 6 months and went over there for a short visit (4 days) two weeks ago, we hit it off and are deeply in love. But the distance is inevitably going to put a strain on the relationship.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elysium (Mar 1, 2012)

The best advice i was given was to read through these forums. it helped ALOT. so i recommend you do that. then anything else you dont understand feel free to ask


----------

